# Vladivostok, a gateway to Eastern Pacific Russia



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok*, pop. 630,000 lies at the South-Eastern tip of the Russian Far East, at the latitude of Cannes, Sochi and Boston so it enjoys long warm summers and autumns, although winters are a bit harsh compared to its peers. 
Vladi is quite an important seaport and the outpost of European Russian culture in Eastern Asia. Echonomic boom of the surrounding countries is finally starting to resonate here as the city is undergoing major renovation program and huge economic ventures sprout every year and the plans are getting really big. 

Wheel it


The Zolotoy bridge, 11th largest of its class in the world & 2nd Russia (the 1st is also being in Vladi)









Swift boats in the Sportivnaya haven 


Construction site on the Eagle's Nest Hill just outside downtown Vladi


A busy day at the University esplanade


Overview of Egersheld district


Triumphal Arch to Tzar Nicholas II of Russia


Some art form on the central promenade. 


Walking in the historical downtown 









_photos by http://www.vl.ru/ & http://kongirov.ru/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Frigate Nadezhda (Hope) in downtown harbor. 









Up and up and up climb the buildings. This is so Vladivostok









A bar









A quiet place downtown









Foodfest


















"Vladivostok Arbat" pedestrian zone









A port city is for fishermen









...and pirates!


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Fedorova bay


Celebrating Victory day (9 May)


Skaters on Batareynaya promenade


On the Russky bridge


The Russky bridge, the longest and tallest cable-stayed bridge in the world


FEFU main entrance


In the the old center


Cruising around summer Vladi


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

wow..very moderm


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Regional Administration building, known colloquially as the White House


Constant militaty presence of the Russian Pacific Navy


A pedestrain alley downtown


To Admiral Makarov, a hero of the Russo-Japanese war 1904-1905


Around the Trans-Siberian terminus


Lazo street


A monument to the Soviet fighters


Going uphill. There are only two cities in Russia which have a funicular, the second being Sochi.


source


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Springtime shots*

This train marks the terminus of the Trans-Siberian, the longest railway line on the globe


Apricot trees are about to blossom


Being the symbol and sigil of the city, tigers are aplenty here in Vladi


Old blocks


A bollard now serving as a sun-dial


Inside the railway station








A Lutheran church








_ author_


----------



## casb68 (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow.....Vladivostok is beautiful and interesting .


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Another batch from the Eastern capital of Russia

A crossroads of time 
by Voknedop









A bright quilt of Vladi
by Voknedop









Night, street, street-light, drugstore (a famous line by the prominent Russian poet Alexander Blok)
by Voknedop










Majestic bridge
by Dousha









Esplanade alive 
by Маргуня









A pic to remember
by Olya_zaenok









by YurkoRoman









Evening balance
by daria028



























City heart 
by Djonik_s


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_source_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Red Rocks festival*

























































































_photos by mitrofanova_m_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Nocturnal


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Winter 2015*
The Zolotoy Bridge dominates Vladi downtown nowadays


City clock


Versailles, one of the oldest hotels of the city


The railway post-office


A citizen


A store


V. Lenin opposite the station


Freedom...


Kinda odd structure called "the arch of newlyweds" 


A Catholic church, construction started in 1909, completed in 1921. They say it was the largest Catholic place of worship in all of Asian Russia until 2001. 


Renowated and still the biggest movie theater in the Russian Far East. It reads "Ocean"


Wintry roadstead


A small park


Sedanka - Patrokl (Patroclus) motorway


The funicular, the Zolotoy Bridge and the Golden Horn Bay in one shot


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_photos by ervix_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Admiral Fokin St.


Regional government building and Tiger Hill 


The frigate "Hope" at home


Uborevicha St. and Dinas business center


Admiralski park


Nicholas triumphal arch


The Far Eastern branch of the Russian Academy of Sciences' headquarters


The mouth of the Golden Horn bay 


A monument to Vladimir Vysotsky, a prominent Russian singer

_photos by vladim.luzin2012_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

May 10, 2015. Children open yachting season in Vladivostok 











































































































_http://www.newsvl.ru/sport/2015/05/10/134783/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Fog on March 8, 2015












































_http://www.newsvl.ru/photos/2015/03/08/132605/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://www.newsvl.ru/photos/2015/03/08/132605/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://blongman.livejournal.com/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

May 24, 2015






































































































































_© Фото — Ася Орлова_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vladivostok is often labelled as Russian San Francisco. Well, maybe you'd find it far-fetched but look, the city is on the oppoiste side of the country just like Frisco is far from the capitals, NYC and Washington, both are coastal cities (a rare thing esp. in quite a continental country as Russia), both are very hilly, both have large cable-stayed bridges across the bays, both have a funicular, both are Pacific after all). 


























































































_http://aquilaaquilonis.livejournal.com/526859.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://instagram.com/p/7W0XnWyXrD/?taken-by=vadim_popov.ru_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Two calls at our port last week 

Diamond Princess































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/02.09.2015/458872/transatlanticheskiy-layner-diamond-princess-vnov-posetil-vladivostok.html
_


















_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/03.09.2015/459167/primortsi-uvideli-basseyni-tennisnie-korti-i-shikarnie-restorani-na-bortu-diamond.html
_

Venus













































_http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2015/09/07/138824/_




































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/07.09.2015/459774/transokeanskiy-layner-pacific-venus-zashel-vo-vladivostok-segodnya-7-sentyabrya.html
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A submarine being repaired









_https://vk.com/vladimir_sanych?z=photo8694970_374937548%2Falbum8694970_00%2Frev_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Another cityscape form instagram


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Aquatic show *












































































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/06.09.2015/459714/vinu-za-sriv-nachala-vodnogo-shou-vo-vladivostoke-vozlozhili-na-sluzhbu-ohrani-vef.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Актриса Памела Андерсон открыла "Аллею России" во Владивостоке
*
(Pamela Anderson opens The Alley of Russia in Vladivostok)


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_pic by Sergey Shevchenko aka frost3run_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://vk.com/andreus_vk?z=photo40090638_375445045%2Fwall40090638_302_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://vk.com/andreus_vk?z=photo40090638_375445055%2Fwall40090638_302_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://smitsmitty.livejournal.com/195546.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://smitsmitty.livejournal.com/195546.html
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

September 27, 2015. A parade on tiger's day in Vladivostok. 






























































































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/27.09.2015/463798/bolee-8-tisyach-usatih-i-polosatih-gorozhan-proshli-po-vladivostoku-tigrinimi-kolonn.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://vk.com/gerpro_vl?z=photo66391563_382834876%2Fphotos66391563_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_pics by Velar_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_pics by Velar_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

October has come... The caption reads "Cyclones from Mongolia and China made their first steps in Vladivostok. Showers ans strong wind up to 15-20 m/s hit the capital of Primorye"

*Циклоны из Монголии и Китая уже сделали первые шаги по Владивостоку*

Сильный дождь и ветер до 15-20 м/c - в столице Приморья

















































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/01.10.2015/464577/tsikloni-iz-mongolii-i-kitaya-uzhe-sdelali-pervie-shagi-po-vladivostoku.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dotsenkoff/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

October 5 - 6, Innovations day held by the Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation in fout cities of Russia, one of them being Vladivostok. Part of the show: 






















































_http://www.newsvl.ru/photos/2015/10/05/139840/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Late September morning in Vladivostok 

















































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/29.09.2015/464079/osenniy-rassvet-vo-vladivostoke-luna-razmerom-s-solntse-nespyaschiy-port-i-zoloto.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/29.09.2015/464079/osenniy-rassvet-vo-vladivostoke-luna-razmerom-s-solntse-nespyaschiy-port-i-zoloto.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Zolotoy bridge









Dalzavod dockyard 


















Tsesarevicha embankment


























_http://alexhitrov.livejournal.com/391306.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Far Eastern Federal University in November































































_http://www.newsvl.ru/photos/2015/11/05/140928/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://vk.com/augustblind
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

^^ From summer city to "winter is coming" 
November 9, the first snow of the season.


























































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/09.11.2015/471841/zima-blizko-rabochaya-nedelya-vo-vladivostoke-nachalas-s-pervogo-snega.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/09.11.2015/471841/zima-blizko-rabochaya-nedelya-vo-vladivostoke-nachalas-s-pervogo-snega.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*More snow, November 9, 2015.*


























































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/09.11.2015/471955/gorodskie-syuzheti-takoy-osobenniy-vladivostok-v-atmosfere-pervogo-snegopada.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/09.11.2015/471955/gorodskie-syuzheti-takoy-osobenniy-vladivostok-v-atmosfere-pervogo-snegopada.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/_primorec_/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Soft and fluffy, on November 20

















_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sasha-fantastic_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Vladivostok :cheers:


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://instagram.com/vadim_popov.ru/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/suzuki56-pil/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/ovsyannikovvany/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/simsim555/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*November 27. Snowstorm. And literally mind-blowing wind
*


































































































_http://zeka.su/2015/11/27/2424/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*De Vries bridge in Vladivostok. 5,3 km long*




































_from vk.com_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

More scenic shots


















_pics by Наталья Галайдо_









_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dialmen/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The last day of autumn in Vladivostok.*


























































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/30.11.2015/476244/kadri-filma-poslezavtra-mozhno-uvidet-na-pribrezhnih-akvatoriyah-vlad.html
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/frost3run/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/frost3run/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/2...etovoe-shou-uvideli-zhiteli-vladivostoka.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Self-made panorama


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Happy New Year 2016


















_https://www.instagram.com/vitaminka06/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/vladislav_prokhorenko/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/velicula_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://vk.com/ivan__mamonov?z=photo174624954_369254833/album174624954_198571161/rev_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nikolamitinskiy_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Okeanskiy Ave.*
One of three major thoroughfares in downtown Vladi.









*Catholic Church of the Most Holy Mother of God *
The largest Roman Catholic parish in the Russian Far East. 
Established in the 1860's to serve the Latin rite diasporas of Polish, German, Baltic and Ukrainian Catholics.









Details.









*Marine passenger terminal*
Built in early 1960s, renovated by an Italian firm in early 1990s.









Inside *Youth theater.*









*Zuma, *Russia's best restaurant in 2014, according to TripAdvisor and second best *this year*.








_https://www.instagram.com/karina_sabodash/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

January 11, first working day after the holidays

















































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/1...vostoke-probki-i-zaranee-ustavshie-litsa.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/1...vostoke-probki-i-zaranee-ustavshie-litsa.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*January 13, first snow in 2016*

I'd rather call it drizzle though 








































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/1...sya-vo-vladivostoke-segodnya-13-yanvarya.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*January 13, first snow in 2016*








































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/1...sya-vo-vladivostoke-segodnya-13-yanvarya.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/frost3run/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*WW2 memorial and navy submarine museum*


_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/chekalov-valera_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Frigates Pallada and Nadezhda at home.*








_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/1...tsya-v-buhte-zolotoy-rog-vo-vladivostoke.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*January 18, 2016* *Real snow and blizzard! *
(Photos galore)

















































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/1...-snegopad-v-2016-godu-nakril-vladivostok.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/1...-snegopad-v-2016-godu-nakril-vladivostok.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2016/01/18/143426/
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2016/01/18/143426/
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2016/01/18/143426/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Yesterday's act of god. Sorry for too many photos of the same event, snow is a rare thing in Vladivostok, it occurs just 2-3 times per winter, on average. So this snowfall is the news of the month!  

















































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/1...iy-mayak-novaya-portsiya-vladivostokskoy.html
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Holy water for the Epiphany (celebrated on Jan, 19 in the Orthodox faith)


























_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/1...iy-mayak-novaya-portsiya-vladivostokskoy.html
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/1...iy-mayak-novaya-portsiya-vladivostokskoy.html
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_pic by Александр Сайж_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/ealleyfox/_


















_https://www.instagram.com/nginzburgav/_









_https://www.instagram.com/oksana_shklyar/_









_https://www.instagram.com/appolinaria_t/_




































_https://www.instagram.com/matveyvlc/_









_https://www.instagram.com/nedosvetin/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mr-dorovskih/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mr-dorovskih/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/3517179/post373904449/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_by Vasilina Samoilenko_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://vk.com/tyrtyshnyyy_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

We had light snow yesterday.































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/0...s-kitayskim-novim-godom-zhiteley-vladivo.html
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/0...s-kitayskim-novim-godom-zhiteley-vladivo.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2016/02/08/144141/#comments_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2016/02/08/144141/#comments_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

By the evening the traffic was a disaster. 































































_http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2016/02/08/144159/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2016/02/08/144159/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vladivostok is all about sea and ports: cargo, naval, fishing, ship building and repairing...




































_https://www.instagram.com/vadim_popov.ru/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

City at night by Zoya Dorokhina

Railway station









Marine passenger terminal









One of many government buildings 









Mariinsky Opera: Primorsky stage 









A hotel









FEFU









Gorky drama theater









Central post office








_https://vk.com/vladivostok_prim?w=wall-7745650_67552_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

People are jogging around town.








































































_http://www.newsvl.ru/sport/2016/02/13/144327/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/korvdoh_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/mihailtfv/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/ponvl/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/knittinglena/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

IMG_9089 by Iren, on Flickr

IMG_9481 by Iren, on Flickr

Untitled by Iren, on Flickr

Untitled by Iren, on Flickr

Untitled by Iren, on Flickr

Untitled by Iren, on Flickr

IMG_9735 3 by Iren, on Flickr

Untitled by Iren, on Flickr

Untitled by Iren, on Flickr


----------



## Далматински (Feb 23, 2016)

Мне нравится природа там. 
А архитектура не плохо, но можно заделать больше!


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/pozharskaya_anna/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://www.newsvl.ru/photos/2016/04/20/146544/#comments_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sergey-ktf_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

This buildinbg is being renovated, on the inside first, to house the municipal museum of contemporary art.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/yu.trifonova/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/maxa_str/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

April in Vladivostok.













































_https://vk.com/vladivostok_prim?w=wall-7745650_76693_


----------



## Fujujujujuju (Apr 21, 2016)

I have a question , in russia on the asian part living more asians or russians


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The vast majority is Russians. Asians are either tourists or guest workers. There's a number of "Russian Koreans" living in the city and considering it their homeland (and rightly so!) but they are just about one-two percent of the population. 
===

















_https://www.instagram.com/igorvarava/_









_https://www.instagram.com/frost3run/_


















_https://www.instagram.com/matveyvlc/_









_https://www.instagram.com/knittinglena/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

* Season of fountains kicks off today*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

GUM (GUM = State department store in Russian) Old Courtyard inauguration.






















































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/0...uma-ofitsialno-otkrilsya-vo-vladivostoke.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/0...uma-ofitsialno-otkrilsya-vo-vladivostoke.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

May 1, Labor day.































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/0...ach-primortsev-proshli-po-zolotomu-mostu.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/0...ach-primortsev-proshli-po-zolotomu-mostu.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*54th anniversary of Vladivostok funicular
*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Victory Day drill. The parade will be held on May 9.































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/0...ochyu-po-tsentralnoy-ulitse-vladivostoka.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/0...ochyu-po-tsentralnoy-ulitse-vladivostoka.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/0...ochyu-po-tsentralnoy-ulitse-vladivostoka.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Military parade on May 9. 































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/0...iy-parad-i-shestvie-bessmertnogo-polka-v.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/0...iy-parad-i-shestvie-bessmertnogo-polka-v.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

* Eternal Regiment*. It's a commemorative march honoring all the ancestors who fought and\or died in the WW2. The tradition started mere 4 years ago and has been gaining momentum ever since. According to the media over 50,000 citizens of Vladivostok took part in it this year. 































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/0...iy-parad-i-shestvie-bessmertnogo-polka-v.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*May in Vladivostok. 
*
















































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/11.05.2016/505353/tsvetuschiy-vladivostok.html_


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Fascinating city! So far East, by the Pacific, so far from Moscow, yet so Russian.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/cheslav-dv_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/andrew-photoshop_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/1...raskrasil-nebo-vladivostoka-v-den-pobedi.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2016/05/18/147489/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2016/05/18/147489/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2016/05/18/147489/_


















_http://www.newsvl.ru/stories/2016/05/18/147511/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_pics by Сергей Шевченко_


----------



## IvanovS (Sep 7, 2010)

*http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2016/05/20/147618/#gallery8*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dolzhikof_


----------



## Bardia Saeedi (May 8, 2015)

Very nice city, very colourful


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/suzuki56-pil/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Cyclists kick of fthe season.













































_http://www.newsvl.ru/sport/2016/05/21/147640/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Another bright spot underway in Vladivostok 
*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Far Eastern botanical garden. *


















_https://www.instagram.com/runa70vl/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexxx-malev_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_Антон Хоменко_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://litiana.livejournal.com/47006.html_


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A beautiful city and pictures. Thank you for sharing./Krasyvij gorod i fotografiji. Spasibo.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Today the country commemorates the 75th anniversary of the beginning of *The Great Patriotic War,* the crucial part of WW2.












































































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/society/22.06.2016/513696/primortsi-zazhgli-svechi-pamyati.html
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primorsky.ru/news/common/112518/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/maksravinskiy/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_pic by Сергей Шевченко_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vladivostok :cheers:


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Too much rain these days.































































_http://www.newsvl.ru/photos/2016/06/24/148817/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://www.newsvl.ru/photos/2016/06/24/148817/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://www.newsvl.ru/sport/2016/06/27/148871/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Dragon boat racing*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Dragon boat racing*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/motoristt/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Владивосток. *



























_https://www.instagram.com/aerokhv/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

July 2, 156th anniversary of the city. 









_https://www.instagram.com/belyncev_r/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://www.newsvl.ru/online/2016/07/02/149081/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/551668/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/551668/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/551668/_


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/edel_loverock/_









_https://www.instagram.com/invertor27/_


















_https://www.instagram.com/johnrwb/_









_https://www.instagram.com/matveyvlc/
_








_https://www.instagram.com/_aleksandr_/
_








_https://www.instagram.com/abdrazakof/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/svetlana_motorya/_


















_https://www.instagram.com/kseniyafotogram/_









_https://www.instagram.com/dim_boom/_









_https://www.instagram.com/alkorolyova/_









_https://www.instagram.com/alexia_sapozhnikova/
_








_https://www.instagram.com/adp_danilov/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2016/12/01/154097/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/ilia_fadeev_art/_









_https://www.instagram.com/tanya_khodova/
_


























_https://www.instagram.com/anbavl/_









_https://www.instagram.com/max_ms_/_









_https://www.instagram.com/olfly/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/_nikonkhv_/_









_https://www.instagram.com/anbavl/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/stepdoc/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Russky Island, 30 mins drive from downtown










Russky Island and the Pacific.










Basargin lighthouse in Vladivostok.









_https://www.instagram.com/pozharskaya_anna/
_


----------



## nur.thalea (Dec 23, 2016)

I miss Russia. Looking forward to visit Vladivostok soon!


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/batrshinildar/
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://vk.com/felixthebong
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A fort atop the hill, one of many belonging to Vladivostok fortress, a complex fortified entity scatterd all over the city and vicinities; was considered the mightiest and virtually impregnable for that era, built in the early XXth century. 










Vladivostok cargo port, 3rd largest in Russia









_https://www.instagram.com/vadim_popov.ru/
_
Sukhanova st.










Dalzavod dockyard.










Zolotoy rog bay's early morning serenity.









_https://www.instagram.com/motoristt/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Primorsky aquarium, one of the largest in the world.


















_https://www.instagram.com/orlov_s_s/_


----------



## fenerty (Jul 29, 2007)

This thread has been a huge eye-opener for me... Vladivostok looks amazing.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://zeka-vasch.livejournal.com/1497796.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/pozharskaya_anna/_









_https://www.instagram.com/ma.ostapenko/_


















_https://www.instagram.com/matveyvlc/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/monahov123/_


















_https://www.instagram.com/vadim_popov.ru/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/anatkrais/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/christinatcoi/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/evgeniy_starostin/
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/afelina12/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/artem_vladivostok/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/pohabniykot/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Far Eastern customs HQ.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Let's throw in some history, pics taken in 1960.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

1960.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Marine passenger terminal, the railway station behind it, and the vicinities.









_http://primorsky.ru/news/119656/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/matveyvlc/_


















_https://www.instagram.com/knittinglena/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2017/04/16/158415/#comments_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vrs1_


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Foreign tourists are aplenty these days, mostly Chinese and Korean, some Japanese, Australian, American, Indian and European too. Heaps of Chinese last summer: 

















































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/523266/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mitrofanovsf_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

April 26, fog.








































































_http://www.newsvl.ru/photos/2017/04/25/158683/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mitrofanovsf_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kovalev908424_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2017/04/28/158782/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/585754/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/585754/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/vadim_popov.ru/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

May 1, Labor day. 
































































May 2, first cruise call of the season. Costa Victoria entering Vladivostok on its cruise route from South Korea to Japan. 









_https://www.instagram.com/vadim_popov.ru/
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Spring in Vladivostok. 








































































_https://www.instagram.com/runa70vl/
_


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

People in Vladivostok feel more attached to Europe or Asia?

By pictures I might think is culturally Europe but economicaly more attached to eastern Asia.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

^^
More or less, you got it right.  


*May 9, Victory Day in Russia. *



























_http://www.newsvl.ru/online/2017/05/09/159038/
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Admiral Avakyants, commander of the The Pacific Fleet of Russia. 








































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/588801/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/588801/
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/588801/
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Immortal regiment*, honoring all those relatives perished in the WWW2: 































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/588803/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Various V-day events: 


















_http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2017/05/09/159051/#comments
_

















































































_http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2017/05/09/159047/_









_http://www.newsvl.ru/photos/2017/05/10/159062/
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

May, 16













































_http://primamedia.ru/news/590510/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/590510/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/590510/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Long Night of Museums-2017.































































_http://primamedia.ru/news/591833/
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/591833/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Victory park on May 8, 2017.













































_http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2017/05/07/159012/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/papatramp_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Great news.  

*Vladivostok achieved a Guiness World Record
*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Winter is pretty severe from the very beginning this year. 































































_https://primpogoda.ru/news/pogoda/za_sutki_vo_vladivostoke_vypalo_bolee_15_dekadnoj_normy_snega_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://primpogoda.ru/news/pogoda/za_sutki_vo_vladivostoke_vypalo_bolee_15_dekadnoj_normy_snega_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://vk.com/vladivostok_prim_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://vk.com/vladivostok_prim?w=wall-7745650_121724_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vladivostok circus opened after major 2-year-long revamp.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://vk.com/vladivostok_prim?w=wall-7745650_121969_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.newsvl.ru/photos/2017/12/22/166223/#comments_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.newsvl.ru/photos/2017/12/22/166223/#comments_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

New Chinese restaurant opened.








































































_http://primamedia.today/post/520_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/658856/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_http://primamedia.ru/news/658856/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://vk.com/vladivostok_prim_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*2017 higlights in photos*

Vladivostok celebrates the new year 2017.










Empty streets on January 1, 2017. 










January 27, winter surfing



















February, sea eagles spend winter in Vladi. 










March 8, a bus full of tulips sold galore on the Women's Day. 

_









Trademark Vladivostok's foggy season stared on April 5.








_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Foxes of the Russky Island.










Guardians of the Galaxy vol. 2 premiere.










May 9, Victory Day in Russia. 










Fireworks on Victory Day.










Kayakers kick off the season in May.










Inaugural call of Costa NeoRomantica cruise ship.










June 12. A ball on Russia's day.










Sunrise in June.










Asia-Pacific International aerial acrobatics champs.









_http://primamedia.ru/news/655526/
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Festival of floating lanterns, June 30. 










Festivities on City day, July, 2. 










PrimGames extreme sports festival in Shamora Bay.










Late August scene in Vladivostok.










Primorsky Aquarium's first b-day. 










3rd Eastern Economic Forum with the participation of presidents of Russia, South Korea, Mongolia and Japanese Prime Minister.










Far Eastern street on Russky Island. An expo of all 9 rterritoies of the region. 










September, 10. SUP-parade that achieved a world record in terms of number of participants.










Asia Pacific D1 PrimRing GP 2017.










Thunderstorm on September 19.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

In Septmber they restarted the construcion of the cathedral.










September 24, parade on tiger's Day. 










Early October.










Lilac blooms unexpectedly due to unsually warm weather in October.










Japanese navy pays a visti to Vladi on October 14. 



















November 7. Commies celebrate the centenary of the October Revolution.










Seals in November.










First snow, winter had come, November, 17.



















December.










Fat lions in recently renovated Vladivostok circus.










New Year 2018 decorations. 









_http://primamedia.ru/news/655526/
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A few days prior the New Year *Primorsky safari park* in Vladivostok suburbia opened a new big cat zone. Four young lions had been brought from the Crimean park to live here. Three lynx and a Canadian puma called Pumka that made friends with a husky by the name of Umka are also new residents of the park. 































































_https://ria.ru/photolents/20171228/1511919429.html#ria_media=g1511919429_0=1511918142
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Sea eagles* spend winter in Vladivostok.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://vk.com/vladivostok_prim?z=photo-7745650_456256592/album-7745650_00/rev_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

First ever *Wings of the East* festival for high school graduates. General run-through yesterday. The event itself will be held today.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Entrance to the city is marked with this rostral column and a monument: 





































*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

This monument commemorates the place where the first settlers disembarked and founded Vladivosok on July 2, 1860.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Floor murals at the All-Russian Children Center Okean. 

"Boardwalk"










"Maze"










"Board game"




























*Авторы.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Bronze monument to Anton Chekhov *opened* in Vladivostok today. 

The location of the monument is historical, since then-30 y.o. writer spent 5 days in the city in the autumn of 1890 and from this very place he had been savoring a grand spectacle of whales cruising ans squirting water in the nearby bay, a very inspirational monent as he later recollected and as his jotted down on-the-spot notes witnessed.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

View of Vtoraya rechka. 




























*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Teatralny* apartment building, nearing completion. 










*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A store called Semyonov is soon to be completed.




























*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Novy De Vries*, 1st phase opened yesterday.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Tigre de Cristal * won *"Russia's Leading Resort 2018"* nomination at prestigious World Travel Awards.










And the winner is...

Tigre de Cristal Resort & Casino, Vladivostok

Nominees
The following were nominated for Russia's Leading Resort 2018

Kempinski Grand Hotel Gelendzhik
Radisson Blu Paradise Resort & Spa, Sochi
Radisson Blu Resort & Congress Centre, Sochi
Radisson Resort, Zavidovo
Swissôtel Resort Sochi Kamelia


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Made in Vladivostok:













*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Navy celebration.



















*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Diamond princess. 










*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

New eatery downtown named *Crust Pizza & Wine*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Jimmy Jimmy*, quite new and popular Indian restaurant, opened in June. 














































*More pictures:*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Glass and concrete jungle... 










*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Source.*


----------



## Vladivostok2012 (May 28, 2010)

Evgenei+777 said:


> *Живописные виды на дома ЖК "Фрегат" и ЖК "Фрегат 2"*


////


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Зачем подобный шлак здесь постить.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

New cathedral, u\c.

Untitled by Andrei Zavialov, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Railway Station

Untitled by Andrei Zavialov, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrei Zavialov, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrei Zavialov, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrei Zavialov, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrei Zavialov, on Flickr

Bas relief decorating the post office's wall nearby 

Untitled by Andrei Zavialov, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Untitled by Andrei Zavialov, on Flickr

Local "white house" dominates the city center

Untitled by Andrei Zavialov, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrei Zavialov, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrei Zavialov, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrei Zavialov, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrei Zavialov, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Untitled by Andrei Zavialov, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrei Zavialov, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrei Zavialov, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrei Zavialov, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrei Zavialov, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrei Zavialov, on Flickr

^^
in the 1980s and 1990s it was the tallest building in the Russian Far East.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Latvian journalists have made a trip on the Trans-Siberian. The last day in Vladivostok:
https://rus.tvnet.lv/6442920/surova...yaya-proekt-chemodan-vokzal-rossiya-zavershen


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Hotel u\c at 44 Partizanskiy Ave., September 2018. 





































*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

New *Bay Garden Hotel* opened as part of International Bayview Towers mixed-use complex.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Botanical Garden*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Botanical Garden*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Mazda-Sollers car plant.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Huge Chinese market.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kalina mall* opened today.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

SUP-surfers "highjacked" an ice floe. 


















































































*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

First kinda 'scraper in Siberia & the Russian Far East: 










*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Primorsky Stage of the Mariinsky Theatre at night: 














































*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Local *gift set* from Vladivostok marine passenger terminal, with the Far Eastern flavor as all the ingredients except the cocoa beans of course, are sourced locally. 

Includes willow-herb tea, linden honey, three bars of the famous Alyonka chocolate, canned cedar nuts, and some jam from a local sort of berry.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Construction works* continue in the Primorye gambling zone near Vladivostok. This casino\hotel is due to open in the beginning of 2020.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*March 12, 2019*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vladivostok is known for producing Mazda cars for the domestic market. 











*...*


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Dober_86 said:


> First kinda 'scraper in Siberia & the Russian Far East:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Novosibirsk doesn't have any?


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

apinamies said:


> Novosibirsk doesn't have any?


It doesn't and the prospect of any possible 'scraper construction there is dim.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kim Jong-un bidding farewell to Vladivostok at the railway station: 














































*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A new movie theater *opened* in Vladivostok.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Naberezhnaya Street



International Bayview Towers & Hotel Bay Garden



Gavan Residence



*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Two casinos under construction in Primorye gambling resort. Due in 2020.





































*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Credit.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Witcher fest*























































Geralt of Rivia: 




























Ciri:


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A small *Ho Chi Mihn park* in commemoration of the first president of independent Vietnam opened recently at Borisenko Street:


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Sam's story, DLC for a popular action *Metro: Exodus* to be released in February. Pretty photorealistic I must say) 

*Официально: «История Сэма» для Metro: Exodus выйдет 11 февраля*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

^^


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Sedanka resort:











*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Foxxy indeed....great update..kay:kay:


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

People:



























































































*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*"Белый парус" - "Belyi parus" (White Sail) neighborhood:*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

"Pryaniki", under construction:





































































*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

April snow...



























































*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Vladivostok is more than a lost frozen city


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Sunset* on April, 10.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*A new day has come*, April 13, 2020.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

More:


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Владивосток под слоем льда и снега (ФОТО) - PrimaMedia


Владивосток вторые сутки находится под властью стихии. Обрушившийся в ночь с 18 на 19 ноября на Приморье ледяной дождь вызвал обледенение деревьев, линий электропередач и многочисленные аварии на объектах ТЭК. Синоптики уже назвали такое сильное обледенение аномальным — такого в крае не...




primamedia.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Владивосток под слоем льда и снега (ФОТО) - PrimaMedia


Владивосток вторые сутки находится под властью стихии. Обрушившийся в ночь с 18 на 19 ноября на Приморье ледяной дождь вызвал обледенение деревьев, линий электропередач и многочисленные аварии на объектах ТЭК. Синоптики уже назвали такое сильное обледенение аномальным — такого в крае не...




primamedia.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Владивосток под слоем льда и снега (ФОТО) - PrimaMedia


Владивосток вторые сутки находится под властью стихии. Обрушившийся в ночь с 18 на 19 ноября на Приморье ледяной дождь вызвал обледенение деревьев, линий электропередач и многочисленные аварии на объектах ТЭК. Синоптики уже назвали такое сильное обледенение аномальным — такого в крае не...




primamedia.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Happy New Year!
















































Праздничный фейерверк раскрасил новогоднее небо Владивостока (ФОТО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


Новости Владивостока: Морозным вечером 31 декабря ровно в 22:00 яркий праздничный фейерверк украсил небо разноцветными огнями. Красочные залпы дали с центральной площади, на островах Русский и Попова, в посёлках Трудовое и Береговое, а также на Чуркине.




www.newsvl.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

January 1, 2021.

































































































В первый день нового года сотни владивостокцев гуляют на центральной площади (ФОТО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


Новости Владивостока: Днём 1 января, несмотря на -15 °С, сотни владивостокцев устремились на центральную площадь. Здесь можно покататься на коньках, выпить чаю, зайти в гости к Деду Морозу, пофотографироваться на фоне снежных скульптур и полюбоваться новогодними ёлками. На главной сцене в это...




www.newsvl.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Праздничная иллюминация преобразила Владивосток в преддверии Нового года


Волшебной атмосферой праздника наполняются улицы краевой столицы. С наступлением темноты в городе зажигаются разноцветные огни новогодней иллюминации. Как Владивосток преобразился к зимним праздникам, смотрите в нашем фоторепортаже.



vlc.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Новогодний Владивосток: где весело провести время на каникулах и сделать памятные фото - PrimaMedia


В преддверии нового года пополнить свой архив красивыми памятными фотографиями хочет каждый. ИА PrimaMedia расскажет, куда во Владивостоке можно пойти за красивыми кадрами и новогодним настроением.




primamedia.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

«Город вечных пробок»: фото вечернего Владивостока обсуждают в сети


«Одно и то же – утром и вечером», - реагируют горожане



vladnews.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

First snow today since November 20, 2020!


























































































Первый в новом году снег украсил Владивосток – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


Новости Владивостока: Снег, начавшийся утром 12 января, продолжается до сих пор. Как водится, в будний день он вызвал огромные пробки. Однако стоит признать – выглядит сейчас город весьма живописно. Люди, спешащие по делам, не забывают фотографировать пейзажи – во Владивосток впервые со времён...




www.newsvl.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Пушистая красота, пробки и аварии: как Приморье переживает первый снег после Нового года - PrimaMedia


С самого утра 12 января в Приморье шел снег. Еще ночью дороги начали обрабатывать противогололёдными материалами — жидким химреагентом и песко-соляной смесью. Но даже это не спасло от ДТП — всего за пол дня зафиксировано более 30 аварий. Утром и вечером водители попали в километровые пробки...




primamedia.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Более мощный снегопад ожидается в Приморье


Фоторепортаж заснеженной столицы края: снегопад был репетицией



vladnews.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Более мощный снегопад ожидается в Приморье


Фоторепортаж заснеженной столицы края: снегопад был репетицией



vladnews.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Largas (spotted seals) are a usual feature in Vladivostok in winter.

























Главное, чтобы люди не навредили: к владивостокцам приплыли морские гости






vladnews.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Мой Владивосток - VLK — Фото | OK.RU


Фото группы Мой Владивосток - VLK




m.ok.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

"Pryaniki" housing project, u/c.


























ГК «ЭДЕЛЬВЕЙС» готовится передать ключи от городских вилл на Санаторной – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


Новости Владивостока: Решение переехать за город часто даётся с трудом даже тогда, когда свой дом долгое время был недостижимой мечтой, а сейчас есть средства и возможность его приобрести или построить. О том, почему для строительства ЖК «Пряники» был выбран популярный в Европе формат жилья, мы...




www.newsvl.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Aquamarine, the tallest building in the Russian Far East and Siberia. Completed. 45 fl., 155,6 m.










Construction phase:


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Inside Fort One of Vladivostok Fortress. The fort built between 1905-1915.









































































Рисунки на стенах и летучие мыши: подземная экскурсия во Владивостоке


Бетонные лабиринты, летучие мыши, царские двери: как устроен форт Владивостокской крепости



vladnews.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Fort One:









































































Рисунки на стенах и летучие мыши: подземная экскурсия во Владивостоке


Бетонные лабиринты, летучие мыши, царские двери: как устроен форт Владивостокской крепости



vladnews.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Рисунки на стенах и летучие мыши: подземная экскурсия во Владивостоке


Бетонные лабиринты, летучие мыши, царские двери: как устроен форт Владивостокской крепости



vladnews.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Tigre de Cristal hotel & casino.

















Suncity Group says Tigre de Cristal staff now receiving Russian COVID vaccine


Suncity Group Holdings and its majority-owned subsidiary Summit Ascent Holdings have revealed that staff at their Russian integrated resort, Tigre




www.asgam.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

^^
Grand opening took place yesterday. The fountain can make various water projections as well.
























Link: Светомузыкальный фонтан во Владивостоке будет работать ежедневно - PrimaMedia


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Far Eastern Street, an economic expo.
















































































































































Link: Свет вечерней «Улицы Дальнего Востока» украсил набережную в ДВФУ (ФОТО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Link: Мой Владивосток - VLK — Закидывай фото города, не стесняйся! | OK.RU


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A new observation deck opened a day ago (phase one).









































































Link: Видовая на сопке Бурачка манит к себе яркими огнями жителей Владивостока по вечерам – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Link: Мой Владивосток - VLK — Фото | OK.RU


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

2000 rubles banknote. It was introduced just recently, a couple of years ago.








Link: Мой Владивосток - VLK — Закидывай фото города, не стесняйся! | OK.RU


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

November fog. 
























































Source: Ноябрьский туман окутал Владивосток – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Halloween stuff.
























































Source: В этом году улицы Владивостока скромно украсили ко Дню всех святых (ФОТО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Source: В этом году улицы Владивостока скромно украсили ко Дню всех святых (ФОТО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Source: В этом году улицы Владивостока скромно украсили ко Дню всех святых (ФОТО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Autumn in the Far Eastern Federal University (FEFU).
























































Source: Осень в кампусе


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Link: 10 самых красивых зданий Владивостока


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

First snowfall this coming winter:
























































































Ссылка: После ледяного дождя Владивосток украсили снежные хлопья – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A Hong Kong company invested and built this residential complex, the first such HK development in Vladivostok.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Recent aerials.

Suburbia is getting built-up.
























Long disused airstrip in the middle:








Russian national center of marine biology:








Northern part of the city's core
































South-east perspective:










https://primamedia.ru/news/1198788/


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Snowy today.








































Source: Во Владивосток пришёл снежный циклон (ФОТО; ОБНОВЛЯЕТСЯ) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

https://primamedia.ru/news/1198788/


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Ссылка: Первый снегопад во Владивостоке ❄ | Приморье today | Владивосток | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Largas, or spotted seals, are beginning their winter migration into and around Vladivostok from Sakhalin, Hokkaido and Northern Primorsky shores to spend winter around here and breed in February-March.








































Scenery around this first encounter:
























Source: Дальневосточные нерпы вновь замечены у берегов Владивостока (ФОТО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Foggy evening, December 10, 2021.








Zolotoy Bridge:








Poplara still retain some greenery well into warmer than usual December.
































Link: Густой туман спустился на ночной Владивосток – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A popular observation deck opened last year in one of the remote districts of the city, phase 2 is underway:








































Source: http://vlc.ru/event/news/64153


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Today is the youth day.
































































Link: Масштабно, модно, молодёжно: яркий праздник собрал тысячи владивостокцев на набережной Цесаревича (ФОТО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Link: Масштабно, модно, молодёжно: яркий праздник собрал тысячи владивостокцев на набережной Цесаревича (ФОТО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Link: Владивосток | Фотографии


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A bit of East Asian flair in Vladivostok.








































































Link: Соскучились по Азии, тогда вам во Владивосток.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Sunset, lilies & one of the numerous forts of the Vladivostok Fortress (1899) atop a hill which has quite a weird name, Holodilnik, or Refrigerator, in English. 
















Link: Ошибка 429


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Basargin lighthouse. Built in 1937.








Link: Ошибка 429


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

East Asian, pt.2.

A mural with Chinese dragon.
























Monument to the sаmbo, a type of marial arts, inventor Oschepkov and his masters, Japanese judokas:








Zuma, a Pan-Asian restaurant:








Hotto ramen:








Typical Chinese _chifanka_ at the market:








Japanese garden:








A Japanese store:








And here's one of the stores with Chinese wares only:








Pyongyang, a North Korean cafe, interestingly, there are only two DPRK cuisine places in all of Russia, here and in Moscow.








Link: Пробуем Владивосток на вкус День по-азиатски во Владивостоке


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Murals.








































«Hey you, love me!»
















Source: https://yandex.ru/maps/discovery/st...nt=№2&utm_medium=organic&utm_source=dzen&z=13


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A new beach in town, named Akhlëstysheva.
































Link: Ошибка 429


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Link: Zlata Zelentsova | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Link: Zlata Zelentsova | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Link: Zlata Zelentsova | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok after the sunset. The party just begins. 😃*
































































Link: Тусовки Владивостока: как отдыхает город после 22:00


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Link: Тусовки Владивостока: как отдыхает город после 22:00


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Link: Тусовки Владивостока: как отдыхает город после 22:00


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Tatarka beach, opened this summer.
























Link on Telegram: Дирекция общественных пространств Владивостока


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Far Eastern Expo will kick off in early September, so they are busy preparing the pavilions.

Sakhalin:
















Jewish Autonomous Oblast:








Trans-Baikal Krai:








Amur Oblast:








Commercial Port of Vladivostok pavilion:








Primorsky Krai:








Khabarovsk Krai:








Buryatia:
















Kamchatka:








Buryatia:








Another Buryat pavilion:
















Joint Far Eastern pavilion + the House of Tiger:








Chukotkа:
















Yakutia:








Kolyma (Magadan):
















Link: Улица Дальнего Востока заиграла новыми красками перед ВЭФ-2022 - PrimaMedia


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Sunny and warm was the last day of the calendar summer in Vladivostok.











































































https://www.newsvl.ru/photos/2022/08/31/211794/


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Some new street art:








































Link: Места отдыха во Владивостоке, которые грозятся стать топовыми уже этой осенью (фото) - PrimaMedia









Link: Администрация Владивостока

























Link: https://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2022/08/26/211670/#ixzz7d2NP0r3K









































Link: Уникальные произведения создают художники проекта “Метацентры” во Владивостоке - PrimaMedia


----------

